# Congrats Xaqintosh, newest 1000 post club member!



## Snowball (Jul 23, 2002)

Congrats...sorry, I _just_ missed the 1000 count in the screenshot!  

Reminds me of when RacerX wanted that animation of his post count climbing while flashing "loser" every few seconds for his wife  ! (I'm not trying to imply anything by that, of course! ...or am I?  j/k)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Trip (Jul 24, 2002)

w00t! n0w d4 l33t 1000 p0s7 p33ps h4v3 4 fr13nd!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 24, 2002)

k001 7|-|4|\||<5!
I hadn't even noticed! 

now I'm a 1337 p0573r! w00t!

lol


----------



## voice- (Jul 24, 2002)

Yay, I'm not the new guy any more 

Congrats


----------



## newzworld (Jul 24, 2002)

grats


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 24, 2002)

nice Xaq


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey! We can't let my congrats thread die!


----------



## Trip (Jul 25, 2002)

blob*


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

what is "trip 2.0"?


----------



## voice- (Jul 25, 2002)

Trip 2.0 is the new and improved Trip, maybe finally in Cocoa and using AltiVec fully...
I can't wait!

Now, why is it that my tea-tima can die yet your comgrats-topic can't?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

because tea makes you full, and when you are full, you no longer need tea. therefore, it is a limited time offer. On the other hand, you can never get enough satisfaction from congratulating XAQ now, can you?

btw, in your profile it says your PC is not working properly, you might as well get rid of that, because its equivalent to saying that people breath oxygen or water is made of H2O, you know what I mean?


----------



## Trip (Jul 25, 2002)

This thread should be an excuse for members (like myself) to reach 1000 before thier birthday which is in less than 1 month.


----------



## voice- (Jul 25, 2002)

Not only can't I get enough satisfaction from congratulating XAQ, I can't even get ANY saticfaction from congratulating XAQ 

My PC works properly at times, but I spend more time troubleshooting it than I do using it...I just have it, that's less expensive than trying to throw it


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

you're obviously not congratulating me the right way then. the _proper_ way to congratulate xaq is to send him $400 via paypal so that he can buy himself a new iPod


----------



## voice- (Jul 25, 2002)

Naw, I'll look to girls for satisfaction then...it's cheaper and better...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

lol 
whatever


----------



## macguy17 (Jul 26, 2002)

This buds for you 
 

I found these funny too 
 

They're all from Warcraft 3, mostly from Monty Python 

Although the Demon Hunter one is pretty funny :



> Darkness called. But I was on the phone, so I missed him. I tried to *69 Darkness, but his machine picked up. I yelled, "Pick up the phone Darkness!" but he ignored me. Darkness must have been screening his calls.


----------



## Trip (Jul 26, 2002)

Here's another darkness one from WC3:



> Darkness needs to get cable modem, whenever I call him his line is always busy.



And here's one from the Night Elf horse lady thingey:



> I'll attract the enemy with my human call: "I'm so wasted, I'm so wasted!"



lol, so much fun.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 27, 2002)

Cool. 

WC3 is the best 

btw, Trip 2.0 is late!


----------



## voice- (Jul 27, 2002)

Yeah, imagine Apple now saying Jaguar will have to wait till December...we want Trip 2.0 NOW (or at least a beta)


----------

